# Advice on buying a "Vintage Giant"



## Thunderdarts (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi everyone.

My name is Greg, and I have turned to cycling as I have damaged cartilage in my knee.

I'm 35 so I've been on bikes over the years, but only from/to work & recreationally - so most of you will rightly feel 'you've never really been on a bike!'

So there you have it - I want to buy a decent 2nd hand road bike and only have a couple of makes in mind (the ubiquitous Giant & Specialized to start with, but please advise!). I was going to buy as new as possible but I've seen a lovely old Giant 10 speed racer locally on the net. Should I consider it, as I will start off slowly, but intend to start covering some real miles as I progress? I'm 5'8" with a 31" leg - please help as I'm a total beginner!

The bike is listed as a "vintage Giant Speeder Lite" 10 speed racer type bike. Its gears are the older lever type on the lower angled bar of the frame. It is an off-white cream colour and has a green badge on the front forks reading "1020 High-Ten Touring". Any advice on the value of this bike, folks?

Many thanks in advance.

Greg.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Something about "vintage" and "Giant" in the same sentence seems wrong to me. Giants are/were mass produced bikes made in Tiawan. Not that they weren't good bikes, just nothing special. 

The fact that it has down tube shifters means that it's probably at least 20 years old. I wouldn't think a bike like that would be worth more than $100. 

As you've probably noticed, bikes are expensive. You don't need to spend $5000 for a bike, but you might consider more than $100 for a 25 year old bike. You can find good deals on used bikes if you look. Figure out what size frame you need first. Go down to a LBS and test ride a few bikes to get an idea. Try out the different shifters (SRAM vs. Shimano). Don't count out buying a new bike from one of the on-line discounters like Bikesdirect or Neuvation. They have excellent deals. Your LBS might be trying to unload some inventory at a decent as well.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thunderdarts said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My name is Greg, and I have turned to cycling as I have damaged cartilage in my knee.
> 
> ...


Maybe $50 to $75 if it's in great shape. Even then, it will need new cables, brakes pads, bearing service, tires, saddle, bar wrap, pedals.


Since you are rehabbing an injury, and it sounds like you plan to ride some significant miles, I would seriously consider going to your local bike shop. Having someone properly fit you on a bike could prevent further injury, which is always more expensive than the bike itself.

$700 -$800 will get you a solid road bike, with great brakes, shifters, and most of all ..... a frame that fits.

Giant, Specialized, Trek, Cannondale, Scott, etc, all make great bikes in that price range.


I am not affiliated with a bike shop. I have also purchased a frame online ... but only because I have been riding for 15 years, and know exactly what geometry numbers work for me.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Go into a bicycle shop and familiarize yourself with all the different types of bicycles. 
Road, Full suspension off road, hard tail off road, city, cruiser, hybrid, freestyle....
Once you know what you want and what size you are, then you can shop used bikes. 
Remember, Chevrolet makes crap cars, and they also make the Corvette. 
So to with Trek, they made some really questionable stuff and then they make the Madone. 
Stop buying bikes for their names, look further. 
Good luck.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Start with fit, not with brand in mind.

Worth going to a shop to familiarize yourself with the types available, and maybe get a quick test fit.

Don't go by manufacturer's "size" but write down some actual measurements and look for used bikes that are around that size *if you live in an area where used bikes are relatively cheap.* (Around here, people ask crazy money for junk on Craigslist, and I would encourage someone to go look at the $500-$700 new bike market instead.)

You may well get the first bike wrong--but it will get you out riding, and it will help you to understand what you really want in a bike when you go shop for #2. 

The good news--the bike that you have outgrown, or don't like is salable on Craigslist to help pay some of the cost of the next bike.

Edit: just looked for the particular Giant bike you asked about "1020 Hiten" is cheap high tensile steel, so standard production steel for an inexpensive bike. The pictures I could find show a well made but not outstanding '90s era bike with Shimano Exage. If it fits and is cheap, and it fits, you could start with it, but if it were immaculate and ready to ride, $100 tops.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

paredown said:


> Start with fit, not with brand in mind.
> 
> Worth going to a shop to familiarize yourself with the types available, and maybe get a quick test fit.
> 
> ...


+1.... These are lessons that are worth their weight in gold. Also, the "1020 Hiten" shouts lower level frame. Not to put down lower level frames but a bike this old and the condition you're in does not match up well. I would look for something with a Tange 1 or Tange 2 steel frame for just a little more if you don't want to spend much more. You will pay a little more, but will get a lot more in terms of frame quality. Giant makes good bikes and always have but they've also made their share of mediocre bikes.A new entry level road bike from a reputable manufacturer would suit you better. However if you don't want to spend that, used might be your only option. If you can bump up to 200-300 dollars, you can get better bike of that vintage with better equipment (hopefully index shifting) and possibly a newer bike with better stuff.


----------



## Thunderdarts (Jul 6, 2012)

@pmf - Big apologies - I meant to 'approve' your post because I'm so glad of all the great advice you gave me, but my awkward meathooks & brain made me hit 'disapprove' by accident! It won't let me change it back either! I'm sorry - thank you very much for your helpful advice (If I can change that faux pas, I will)

Embarrassed,

Greg.


----------



## Thunderdarts (Jul 6, 2012)

Many thanks guys - I ditched the idea of the retro bike as whimsical nostalgia and started browsing nice newer stuff.

Today I picked up a 5 year old Giant 'OCR Compact Road' racer bike with upgraded Shimano Ultegra gears, added carbon fibre front forks, new cassette on the back hub and a new set of wheels.

I'm very excited - now I just have to get to grips with it! First thing is getting the seat lowered - the shim between seat post and frame is incredibly stiff - any advice folks?


----------

